# Ducks



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Mom has been sitting on 21 eggs for a few weeks. They started hatching on Friday. 14 new ducklings.


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

Very protective... what the heck are you feeding them? Old Roy?

*Rancher*


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

It does have more protein, and I know all poultry like the fatter stuff, my chickens love mice... and not to play with like a cat!

*Rancher*


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I caught a mouse in a feed bag a few days ago, pitched it into the chicken yard...

The chase was on and the little critter didn't have a chance! lol


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm jealous. My chickens won't touch a mouse.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Davarm said:


> I caught a mouse in a feed bag a few days ago, pitched it into the chicken yard...
> 
> The chase was on and the little critter didn't have a chance! lol


Yep. I found one in a 5 gal bucket awhile back. Took it out to the coop and dumped it.

Can you say feeding frenzy?


----------

